# Suche Programm um Mp3 Qualität zu Prüfen



## 90210 (11. Juni 2012)

*Suche Programm um Mp3 Qualität zu Prüfen*

Hallo

ich suche ein Programm das mir die Qualität einer Mp3 prüfen kann alles unter 190bit ist schlecht  mehr geht immer 

doch leider kann man ja von 190bit auf 80bit und dann wieder auf 320bit doch leider bleibt die Qualität dann schlecht 

und ich suche ein Programm das mir die 100% Qualität einer mp3 datei ansagen kann !


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Programm um Mp3 Qualität zu Prüfen*

google: spek
zeigt genau an, ob du ne legit has, transcode, boost oder sowas


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Programm um Mp3 Qualität zu Prüfen*

guter tipp 
nur gibts dafür auch en anleitung oder so?  hab grad spaßenshalber mal n par 24 bit flacs mit ner mp3 verglichen und außer, dass es "regelmäßiger" aussieht, hat die flac kein vorteil


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Programm um Mp3 Qualität zu Prüfen*

ich glaub das wär copyright dies das, wenn ich den spek guide aus lubland hier reinsetz, also lass ichs mal 
wichtig zu sehen:
legit tunes (gekauft  320er mp3s oder eben gekaufte flacs) haben ihren peak bei ca. 18-22khz.
alles drunter ist nicht clean. (youtube rips peaken bspw. immer unter 15, wenn sie gut gerippt wurden schaffen sie es optisch noch an eine transcode)
ist ein klarer trennstrich bei 15khz zu erkennen, der auch bestenfalls noch rot ist, hast du einen boost, sind leichte grüne striche, die bis 20khz vordringen, hast du eine transcode. in jedem fall ist es ein fake.
die bitrate wird oben angezeigt.
lossless unterscheidet sich von mp3s oft dadurch, dass sie spek a) satter ist und b) höher (bis zu 22khz) peakt. allerdings können auch gut gemasterte mp3s das, weshalb es eigentlich keinen richtig markanten unterschied zwischen mp3 und flac in spek gibt.
spek ist daher nur eine richtlinie.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Programm um Mp3 Qualität zu Prüfen*



90210 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich suche ein Programm das mir die Qualität einer Mp3 prüfen kann alles unter 190bit ist schlecht  mehr geht immer
> 
> ...



Wozu soll das gut sein? Du hörst doch, ob eine MP3 gut genug für dich klingt oder nicht, und die MP3 hast Du ja eh schon - was nutzt es also, zu wissen, welchen rein "formalen" Wert die MP3 mal hatte?  ^^


----------

